# The Books of Shadow: Volume I - SPECIAL OFFER - 5 stars



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Books of Shadow: Volume I (36 Horror Tales)

By the author of Deadly Violet and Speak of the Devil.

Creatures from the sea and space ... and sometimes even both. Phantoms from a city's history, and from a middle-aged man's haunted past. The perils of computer dating, and the dangers posed by creatures that you cannot even see. And very worst of all, the monsters created by an innocent young child's imagination. Here are a dozen stories that will quicken your heart and freeze the very marrow in your bones. Don't read them at too late an hour ... for who knows what nightmares might come?

Includes stories from The Black Book of Horror, The 3rd Alternative, Fontana Ghost Stories, and Best New Horror.

"A hell of a writer, one of today's masters of dark fiction" -- Horror World.

SEE ALL 3 BOOKS OF SHADOW HERE

Read a review here.

AND HERE'S THE UK LINK.

For a list of all Tony's books on Kindle, self-published and conventionally published, click here.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tony

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann 
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My long-running website, richardsreality.com, has just been completely updated. There's a better Photo Gallery, a massively expanded Art Gallery with over a dozen new paintings and drawings by M. Wayne Miller and Steve Upham, a new interview conducted by award-winning author Ed Gorman, a complete list of my available ebooks, both from major publishers and self-published, and news of my latest novels and collections. 
Huge thanks to Marie O'Regan for putting it all together.
Why not take a look?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

As well as my website, I have a blog. Click here to take a look at it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

_The Books of Shadow_ have even begun selling in Germany. Why not take a closer look at them?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here they are again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And again!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks to those who have bought all 3 volumes.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More than a few of you, in fact.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another. Lucky old you!


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

thanks, Looks interesting and Killer cover...


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's by Steve Upham, as are many of my ebook covers. Steve's work is on:
http://www.screamingdreams.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All 3 _Books of Shadow_ are now 99 cents.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Buy them now, before I change my mind.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There won't be any further _Books of Shadow _ for a good long while, so take advantage now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to do so.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from vacation. Tanned, fit, and ready for more Kindleboarding.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it's done the trick. I'm working hard and getting loads done.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More of my fiction will be appearing on Kindle soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And plenty more. Paranormal. Horror. Mystery. Even mixtures of two genres. See the links below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

These 3 books will be featured on my website when it gets updated next week


----------



## B.L. Herndon (Sep 11, 2013)

I love these kind of books! Sometimes what you need is a good scary story with a splash of mystery.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Hope you enjoy them, B.I.!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My newly-updated website is now up. There's news of it on the first page of this thread, or use the link below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from a terrific short break by a Mediterranean bay ... I'll be blogging about it very soon (see the link in my signature, below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That's now up, with photos, although I've been blogging about other subjects since then. Click on HERE, below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a brand-new novel coming out in a few weeks. Meanwhile, there's this to keep you busy.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've also got a new collection of my stories coming out quite soon. But not these ones ... these are completely different tales.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look at them.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Hope you all had a terrific Xmas.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I wish you all a Very Good 2014.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great year, and may many good things happen to you.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll have some new photos on my blog soon ... Malta, this time. Loved the place.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There'll be more of my work -- both from established publishers and self-pubbed -- out on ebook soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, you get 12 print-published stories here at Amazon minimum price. What else do you want ... a foot rub thrown in?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Samhain Publishing have picked up another of my previously self-published novels, a vampire epic this time. There's more information on my blog and website news.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More new books news very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's on my blog as of the weekend.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With more news to come when I hear from my agent.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

News of a new novel is up on my blog right now. The link is through my website.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Or here: http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there'll be another full-length novel -- part detective, part horror -- on Kindle very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's news of this and other of my e-books on THE INDIE BOOK LOUNGE. Check it out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to do that thing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's more of my new fiction and some reprints coming onto Kindle soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including my debut novel, The Harvest Bride.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll give you more news of that when I have it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Promise!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's a new novella coming too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from a really good one-week vacation, having had my original one scuppered by the French air-traffic control strike. There's more book news to come, and I'll be featuring it on my blog -- http://raineslanding.blogspot.com -- very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

In fact, there's book news all the time on my blog. Take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there are new books and stories of mine appearing on Kindle frequently. See my signature for the latest.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published e-books are on sale for 99c until the end of August, including 2 long collections, a brand-new haunted hotel novel, and 3 full-length novels in my Raine's Landing supernatural adventure series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the 99c sale of my self-published fiction continues into September. There won't be another chance for quite a while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is still on for a short while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Still a few days of the sale left. Here's your chance to buy some full-length novels or large collections for the minimum price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is almost over. Final chance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's over, but this book is and always has been minimum price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Still is. And the other 2 in this series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That won't change. I keep many of my e-books at this price to make them fully accessible to anyone who wants to read them.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that will be the case for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Still is.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

They're more future Africa mysteries and some supernatural  fiction.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Wishing all my readers a brilliant 2015 ... oh, and everyone else!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great 2015, Kboarders.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And make sure that you read more books.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll have a new collection up on Kindle this coming week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's up,together with some brand-new superhero fiction ... see my signature.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's a whole new novel coming in April. In the meantime, there's plenty more of my work to choose from.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The new book is now out.But this is a good one too. Give it a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to do so.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are 3 volumes in this series, each for 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's new fiction of mine appearing on Kindle all the time, in a variety of genres. Horror, dark fantasy, detective, superhero, sf, and fusion fiction.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More of my new short fiction is due on Kindle very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my eBooks on Kindle -- including novellas and story collections -- are available for minimum price. This is one of them, but there are plenty more.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And now there's a 99c sale of ALL my eBooks, including 3 full-length Raine's Landing novels and a huge collection of my horror fiction.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Still on, but not for much longer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale's in its last days, I'm afraid.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is almost over.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is now over, but the highest price for any of my eBooks is $2.99 (plus fees) and many are permanently at minimum price ... including this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Still true.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it always will be.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Why not buy a whole collection of mine, rather than an individual story?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Free this weekend ... going by Seattle time.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

No longer free, but at 99c, nearly.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here's another chance to look at these well-praised stories.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All on very different themes.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With a new collection on its way soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, there are these 30 tales to choose from in the complete series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Or you can buy individual stories on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More are appearing all the time.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

As well as some full-length and short novels.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

See the full list of my eBooks, below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's new fiction being added to it all the time.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This collection is available for free for those who have Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But they're not exactly pricey if you don't.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Like most of my fiction on Kindle. I want you to read it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's a new collection coming soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just in the final stages of getting it ready to be uploaded.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are new eBooks of mine appearing all the time, And not just horror either.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But here _is _some horror for you ... plenty of it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Wishing you all the best possible 2017!!!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's hoping, at least.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's certainly going to be an very interesting year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This series is still available to read on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

No longer true ... but still great value.


----------



## MattHogan (Mar 15, 2017)

I there any continuation of this series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for asking, Matt. No ... but other collections on my short fiction are available on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With more due to appear very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including a huge collection of science fiction (see my signature).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The special offer on my larger Kindle eBooks isn't going to last for too much longer. Take a look at it while you've still time.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But no, I've now decided to extend it for a little while longer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that Special Offer is continuing for a short while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm recently back from a great week's vacation, and will be posting about it on Facebook before too much longer. Oh ... and I've decided to keep the Special Offer on my larger eBooks going for another while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Or even longer. The Special Offer is continuing into August.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just a week until the end of August. Will I continue this Special Offer past then? I've 7 days to decide. Meanwhile, you can still take advantage of this specially low prices.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You still have a chance to get most of my eBook novels and collections at a Special Price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that's still true at the start of November. Minimum price on all my self-published eBooks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the Special offer on many of my full-length novels and longer collections continues into December 2017.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Merry Xmas to everyone at KBoards.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Wishing all my readers -- and everyone else on KBoards -- a great 2018!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's a great selection of my short fiction available on Kindle. And most of it originally appeared in top-rank magazines and anthologies.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special offer on a lot of my longer eBooks is continuing ... but only for a short while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The 99c Offer price remains into February. Why miss out on full length novels and large collections for the minimum allowable price?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This series of books is still available for 99c, as are many of my individual stories and a couple of short novels.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A lot of my longer fiction is now available at the price of 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on much of my fiction continues this week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Why not get some copies while you still have time?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Full length novels and big collections for just 99c. Take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on many of my eBooks is still running.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case, good e-readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of my eBooks are on offer at the moment. Take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm just back from a driving tour of southwest Ireland. There'll be photos on my Facebook page in the next few days.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on most of my Kindle e-books is still on. Pick up some top fiction at a great price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The good news is you can still do that.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here's another chance to get a copy.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my novels and collections are on Special Offer at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A Very Good 2019 to you all!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Pick up some great horror stories for Kindle's minimum price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You still have the chance to do that thing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Nearly all of my eBooks are still on Special Offer at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's still a Special Offer Price on many of my Kindle eBooks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the Special Offer on most of my eBooks is still in place. Grab a copy for a great price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

These 3 horror/dark fantasy/supernatural collections are still on Special Offer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Perfect reading for the fast-approaching Halloween.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of my eBooks on Kindle are at Special Offer Price right now ... including this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Perfect reading for any time of year, if you're a horror/supernatural/dark fantasy fan.


----------

